# new additions



## lunasling (Apr 5, 2015)

Received a yoke figure 8 SS from Eric of metro.
Tubed up for BBS fun shooter took it for a run 
But the bindings on the psudeo set up came apart 
So I rebinded the set up with constrictor knots 
All is well now also picked up another Pretzel
Figure 8 the other day and thinking of drilling out 1/8 holes going in from the sides instead of front n back and make it more of a TTF set up .
Any one got some input on this idea ?


----------



## Byudzai (Aug 31, 2013)

this was my take on it, and the origin of the "python" attachment:

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/39876-post-xmas-my-take-on-the-figure-8-with-viper-attachment-now-wbuild-shots/


----------



## lunasling (Apr 5, 2015)

Byu 
Thanks for your input gonna try just a one hole
Set up off the sides in single tube fashion the fork end of the tubes will be semi looped and pulled over the top of the fork then fixed with a constrictor knot. Like ya see in the pic,the Pretzel will be prepped for larger tube's the yoke will remain as a BB shooter . 
Joe.


----------



## lunasling (Apr 5, 2015)

Or I just may do a gypsy type tab thing with a cord of some type .


----------



## Byudzai (Aug 31, 2013)

two quick points i'll plug on this design:

1. no need for any ties at the forks OR pouch.
2. thin looped tubes cut to 5" take a squirrel no problem; don't be too quick to disregard them as only for BBs.


----------



## lunasling (Apr 5, 2015)

BYD brudda 
I see your point and would love to set it up as so but time and machinery is limited at my end .
Joe.


----------



## enzo61 (Apr 12, 2018)

lunasling

Very good your slingshot Figure 8.

One question: how long is the tubular elastic, what diameter???

Thank you..................Enzo


----------



## ForkLess (Aug 15, 2018)

Always liked these little guys. Nice job they look great!


----------



## mike160304 (Aug 10, 2018)

lunasling said:


> . . . . So I rebinded the set up with constrictor knots. . . . .


Interesting, I have been using double overhand knots with waxed 0.8 mm polyester whipping twine, with the knots on both sides of the frame.

But I love constrictor knots, I use them on sailing boats. I only discovered the constrictor knot in my old age.

What twine are you using, and do you make the constrictor knots on both sides of the frame?

Mike


----------



## mike160304 (Aug 10, 2018)

Byudzai said:


> mike160304 said:
> 
> 
> > lunasling said:
> ...


Very ingenious, avoiding all knots and bindings!

Mike


----------



## lunasling (Apr 5, 2015)

mike160304 said:


> lunasling said:
> 
> 
> > . . . . So I rebinded the set up with constrictor knots. . . . .
> ...


Mike this is an old post I believe it was some kind of embroidery thread the wife had layin around the house these days I only shoot PFS frames and use rubber plugs to fasten pouch rig on.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

